
Show HN: PJON network protocol stack specification - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-protocol-specification-v0.3.md
======
majewsky
No license information whatsoever in the entire repo. Not worth my time if I
cannot legally use this.

~~~
gioscarab
Ciao majewsky you can find the lincense in every file! It is Apache 2.0

~~~
majewsky
I looked at some of the files, and didn't see the license anywhere. It's
curious that I didn't check the .h files in the root dir; I just saw that they
have license information in them. Sorry about that.

------
X-Istence
Kind of reminds me of CAN BUS.

------
legulere
What is this trying to replace and why?

~~~
IsmaOlvey
Quoting the README:

    
    
       > It is a valid alternative to i2c, 1-Wire, Serial and other Arduino compatible protocols.

~~~
gioscarab
Yes can act as an alternative, but many of its feature are quite unique. For
example it enables the user to use the same protocol on different media, with
the same few lines code.

